
Show HN: Show HN: New Universe, deep strategy MMORPG, universe location gameplay - pascalxus
I know what your thinking, it&#x27;s just another empire building game.  But this one is different.<p>Conquest is a universe location community based deep strategy war game.  Unlike other MMORPGs, conquest  is all about location within the universe and the community that surrounds it.  You can move your fleets anywhere you want and attack anyone you want, but it all has social ramifications within the game.<p>You’ll find alliances dedicated to training up new members.  You’ll find alliance politics, drama and intrigue as you join alliances.  Trust takes time to build up.  Alliances may be slow to trust new members, as they could be spies.  But, once you earn their trust, you can have no better ally.  Players have a tradition of not sharing coordinates in global chat and global forums.  But within alliance forums, these coordinates are eagerly plotted over.<p>High value targets are rare stellar objects that are highly contested within the universe.  These can bring about vast amounts of resources to expand your empire.  After one alliance defeats another, they typically divide the spoils.<p>Although this game has been around for a while, I’ve recently released a brand new universe, ideal for new players to get started.<p>Give it a try:
<a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clicktaz.com" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.clicktaz.com</a>
======
sp0rk
You should probably add screenshots (even if it's mostly text-based) and a
sign-up process that doesn't involve Facebook. Also, I doubt you've been
granted the rights to use that DigitalBlasphemy wallpaper, so you might want
to swap that out too.

~~~
pascalxus
I have a life-time commercial license with digital blasphemy. Other in-game
art work is commissioned and well paid for.

------
mockindignant
It requires a Facebook login? Hard pass for me.

Sounds neat though!

~~~
pascalxus
after you login with facebook, there's currently an in-game sign in, so you
don't have to login with facebook after that first time.

